# [How-to] Emerging love-sources

## nevynxxx

I hope you don't take this amiss Steel but it took me forever to work out how to do this propperly, probably cos the last thing I looked at was the portage manual. For anyone else like me, here's the quick and easy way to install  Love-Sources.

```

edit /etc/make.conf

and uncomment the line

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

do 

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources

search the gentoo forums for "love-sources" and follow the link to the latest patch. This can also be found on the [url=http://www.love-sources.org/news.php]offical love-sources web site[/url]. Download the *.ebuild to the love-sources directory you made above and do

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources

ebuild [name of ebuild] digest

emerge [name of ebuild]

```

the last two lines can be combined if thats what you want as

```
emerge --digest [name of ebuild]
```

obviously there are lots of shortcuts in that, mostly with the use of the tab key! I got this info jointly from http://breakmygentoo.net/archives/cat_help.html

and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/portage-user.xml

Hope this helps.[/code][/code]

----------

## steel300

Good tutorial. It's straight and to the point. I'm just glad to see another -love user.

----------

## gonzalo

i think it is 

```
cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources
```

 :Wink: 

i was missing a tip like that, thanx

----------

## nevynxxx

Thanks steel, glad you aprove, and yes gonzalo it should be cd not cp, I hadn't had enough wine to type properly!

----------

## Braempje

You'd better edit your post for clearness...

----------

## cayenne

When I try this I get:

emerge /usr/local/portage/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/love-sources-2.6.1-r2' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/portage/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on portage/love-sources-2.6.1-r2; aborting...

Not sure what I'm doing wrong...?

Any suggestions?

cayenne

----------

## choco

Double-check that path.  It looks like the sys-kernel directory isn't there.  The path looks like it should be /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources.

----------

## mastermnd

Humm, I downloaded that love ebuild from 2 different mirrors. They both give me this:

```

kiiwi /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources # ebuild love-sources-2.6.3_rc1-r1.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2

--20:54:19--  http://%7buri%7d/

           => `index.html'

Resolving %7buri%7d... failed: Host not found.

>>> Downloading http://buckoven.silent-server.de/lovepatch/2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2

--20:54:20--  http://%7buri%7d/

           => `index.html'

Resolving %7buri%7d... failed: Host not found.

!!! Couldn't download 2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2. Aborting.

kiiwi /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources # 

```

Any ideas about the reason?

Love 2.6.2 started fine. It started downloading sources I think, but then I had to Ctrl-c (other reason), and now ebuild [name] digest doesn't load the packages again, and so that emerge fails.

----------

## redshift

 *Quote:*   

> When I try this I get:
> 
> emerge /usr/local/portage/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild
> 
> Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/love-sources-2.6.1-r2' does not exist at:
> ...

 

If the ebuild is in /usr/local/portage, just do 

```
emerge love-sources
```

  There's no need for the full path name.

----------

## Kratos

Great guide, just make sure to put the source files (2.*-love.patch.bz2) into /usr/portage/distfiles then do the ebuild  :Razz: 

----------

## nevynxxx

The 

```
ebuild [love-sources] digest

```

line should download the patch for you, and place it in the distfiles dir.

----------

## christsong84

 *redshift wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   When I try this I get:
> 
> emerge /usr/local/portage/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r2.ebuild
> 
> Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/love-sources-2.6.1-r2' does not exist at:
> ...

 

either that or you have to be in the /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/ directory.  :Smile: 

----------

## unstable_geek

 *mastermnd wrote:*   

> Humm, I downloaded that love ebuild from 2 different mirrors. They both give me this:
> 
> ```
> 
> kiiwi /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources # ebuild love-sources-2.6.3_rc1-r1.ebuild digest
> ...

 

I think there is something more fundamentally screwed up here for you, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Downloading http://buckoven.silent-server.de/lovepatch/2.6.3_rc1-love1.patch.bz2
> 
> --20:54:20--  http://%7buri%7d/
> ...

 

looks nasty and bad.  Check your make.conf to make sure your mirrors are correct.  Why did wget try to connect to %7buri%7d  instead of buckoven.silent-server.de ?

----------

## christsong84

 *Quote:*   

> Love 2.6.2 started fine. It started downloading sources I think, but then I had to Ctrl-c (other reason), and now ebuild [name] digest doesn't load the packages again, and so that emerge fails.

 

I had to rm /usr/portage/distfile/* and then try again for a similar error.

----------

## uglyb0b

This is pretty hot. Nice tutorial, and with Steel300's approval. Now all we need it for Lovechild to voice his opinions.

----------

## VolcomPimp

Anyone w/ an automatic love-sources retrieval script they'd like to post?

bah, I'll probly end up creating my own once I get everything running spiffy.  :Razz: 

----------

## Souperman

 *nevynxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mkdir /usr/local/portage
> ...

 

FWIW, you can simply do

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## nevynxxx

Thanks I'll edit apropriatly.

----------

## Nutterpc

Well i *did* have problems getting it working

christsong84, u got it to a T........you need to grab all the files and put them in the sys-kernel/love-sources directory, then change there and do the ebuild

Soon as I did that, it worked  :Very Happy: 

Nice one, now I'm off to migrate me pc to a 2.6 Love sources kernel...wish me luck   :Laughing: 

Nutterpc

----------

## XwinXPuser

ok did what you said but....... :$

I get this error

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.5-r5 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.5-r5) (try adding an '=')"

do you know what could cause this?

I know it is not with your tips but thought maybe you could help.

thanks

edit:

nevermind hehe forgot the .ebuild

----------

## bulent

ok done with the emerge, should i put back the remark in /etc/make.conf?

----------

## S_aIN_t

 *bulent wrote:*   

> ok done with the emerge, should i put back the remark in /etc/make.conf?

 

no.. 

that directory is where you put any custom ebuilds that you dont want to have deleted during the next 

```
emerge sync
```

.

----------

## nizar

Hi,

Just finished emerging linux-2.6.6-rc3-love3, now i have 

linux-2.6.6-rc3-love3 in /usr/src. how do i use it? 

i dont find any bzImage\System.map on /usr/src/linux-2.6.6-rc3-love3.

Do I have to change the link /usr/src/linux to 

/usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.6-rc3-love3 and compile the new one?

thanks.

----------

## Pink

 *nizar wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Just finished emerging linux-2.6.6-rc3-love3, now i have 
> 
> linux-2.6.6-rc3-love3 in /usr/src. how do i use it? 
> ...

 

Um, you need to configure the kernel and then build it. I won't go into it here but it is the same as the install instructions.

Are you sure you need to use love-sources? It is a specialised kernel that will only make sense to use if you need the extra patches in it. It may be an idea to use a stock kernel until you are used to configuring and compiling and you have a specific need to use something 'extra'.

And yes, once you have configured the kernel, you will need to change the link to the new kernel. And don't forget to mount /boot when you copy over your bzImage! (Something that has caught us all out in the past)

----------

## nizar

I'll configure and compile it , Just to try it .

----------

## sir_skiner

hi!

i've got a question about love-sources, does it have any problems with xorg?

i ask, cause i've spoted this http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/xorg_instructions and have no idea what is this about?

----------

## t_2199

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> i've got a question about love-sources, does it have any problems with xorg?
> 
> i ask, cause i've spoted this http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/xorg_instructions and have no idea what is this about?

 

No, Im currently running the kernel 2.6.6-rc3-love4 with xorg.

 It works great!

----------

## sir_skiner

ok so i compile xorg tommorow, but anyway  what's this patch for?

----------

## kezzla

When the hell is love-sources going to show up in the portage tree automagically ???      :Shocked: 

I got love-sources working via all the previous GREAT posts  :Wink: 

It would just be nice to:

```
# emerge love-sources
```

Or

```
# emerge development-love-sources
```

Without having to go manually grab all this stuff and mess with ebuilds...I like it simple  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Pink

There is a multi-page thread on this exact topic. Please add any comments to that one. It has been discussed to death and the short-version is that love-sources is too unstable to be in portage.

Please don't put any opinions on that comment here, leave it for the correct thread   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yngwin

 *kezzla wrote:*   

> It would just be nice to:
> 
> ```
> # emerge love-sources
> ```
> ...

 

Now what's so difficult about setting up your portdir_overlay, download the ebuild and do emerge --digest love-sources??

----------

## nevynxxx

 *kezzla wrote:*   

> When the hell is love-sources going to show up in the portage tree automagically ???     
> 
> I got love-sources working via all the previous GREAT posts 
> 
> It would just be nice to:
> ...

 

Have a bit of a search for the scripts that a few people have made that automatically, download and digest love sources, tis not a hard script to write, and should be easy to find.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> i've got a question about love-sources, does it have any problems with xorg?
> 
> i ask, cause i've spoted this http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/xorg_instructions and have no idea what is this about?

 

This is just a wrapper to get Xorg run with a -15 nice ... try it out  :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## MadBassist

I've noticed that I can't get as high a resolution framebuffer with love-sources, does it need a patch? also I'd loe to use reiser4 but im not sure the best way to do it, new install, or just make new partition and move everything over?

----------

## Isaiah

 *MadBassist wrote:*   

> I've noticed that I can't get as high a resolution framebuffer with love-sources, does it need a patch? also I'd loe to use reiser4 but im not sure the best way to do it, new install, or just make new partition and move everything over?

 

Howto Create a Reiser4 Partition  :Cool: 

----------

## Dejime

so, hows about we answer the problem that one person had with the "Specific key requires an operator (mail-mta/exim-4.34) (try adding an '=')" error msg....b/c um....i am too ^_^ help is much appreciated

----------

## Dejime

Anyone?

----------

## tropicalhandler

An easy way to get the latest love-sources as well as lots of other stuff is to use overlays for portage.  If you're interested check out:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Overlays

The gentoo.de overlay contains all the love-sources as well as nitro-sources.

----------

